# MySQL Datenbank 2facher Zugriff



## kor (21. Jan 2015)

Hallo

Ich möchte auf einem Raspberry eine Steuerung programmieren und Messdaten abspeichern.
Diese Messwerte möchte ich übers Internet abfragen können. Dazu werde ich eine 2 te Java Applikation Programmieren (einen kleinen Server sozusagen) welche parallel auf dem Raspberry läuft.
Meine Frage, kann ich mit beiden Programmen auf die Datenbank zugreifen. Sozusagen auf die selben Daten?

Meine Datenbank Kenntnisse sind leider sehr beschränkt.

Danke für Hilfe.

Lg


----------



## VfL_Freak (21. Jan 2015)

Moin,

sicher kannst Du ...
Warum solltest Du nicht ?? Es wäre doch schlimm, wenn eine Datenbank nur von genau EINER Applikation angesprochen werden könnte!!

Man muss nur aufpassen, falls mehrere Programme gleichzeitig speichern wollen ...

Gruß Klaus


----------

